# Female Applicant Personal Stories



## rebeccag19 (6 Aug 2013)

Hi all, I've done some research before posting this question to no avail. I am younger female in the process of applying as a Med Tech. So far I've completed my CFAT; I'm at the medical stage (which will be conducted on the 13th). Anyways, I was wondering if there were any personal stories about the CF and the application process from a fellow female applicants perspective?! 

Thanks again 


Recruting Center: New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 19,2013
First Contact: June 20, 2013
CFAT : July 16, 2012
Medical : August 13, 2013
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## mariomike (6 Aug 2013)

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> Hi all, I've done some research before posting this question to no avail. I am younger female in the process of applying as a Med Tech. So far I've completed my CFAT; I'm at the medical stage (which will be conducted on the 13th). Anyways, I was wondering if there were any personal stories about the CF and the application process from a fellow female applicants perspective?!



Personal Stories > Joining
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80397.0.html

Personal story of a female Med Tech applicant.

Personal Stories > Pea's Story...
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58684.0/nowap.html  

New Applicant - Sig O / Reserves  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102160/post-1068597.html#msg1068597

"Now, almost 4 years after my release and I'm currently in the process of re-enlisting."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99587/post-1021385.html#msg1021385

Application process, all the way through to... the call!
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44731/post-390083.html#msg390083

here I go...  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/90645/post-892388.html#msg892388

These are just a few of the personal stories by female applicants found in the "Personal Stories" forum.


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Aug 2013)

I'm one of the authors of one of the posts linked above...  :nod:

And if you have any questions about anything, let me know here or by PM, even if they're ridiculous. Seriously, I asked someone what I was supposed to do with my birth control at St. Jean. I know a couple of female med techs as well, who I can also ask things if you'd like trade-specific stuff. Good luck! And do let me know if you need anything. 



			
				rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> Hi all, I've done some research before posting this question to no avail. I am younger female in the process of applying as a Med Tech. So far I've completed my CFAT; I'm at the medical stage (which will be conducted on the 13th). Anyways, I was wondering if there were any personal stories about the CF and the application process from a fellow female applicants perspective?!
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


----------



## rebeccag19 (6 Aug 2013)

Thank you so much! What do you do in the army?


----------



## mboutin (7 Aug 2013)

Heyy !


(Sorry for my english ) 

I've been enrolled like you as Med Tech and leaving next week  for my QMB 

If you have any specific questions you can MP me and i'll try to answer you the best I can


----------



## Sparkplugs (11 Aug 2013)

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much! What do you do in the army?



I'm an AVN tech.  I'll PM you tomorrow when I have some more time.


----------



## Tiffany0x (16 Aug 2013)

I got my call today to be sworn in on August 27th and I start BMQ on Sept 2nd.  Also as a med tech.


----------



## mboutin (16 Aug 2013)

I'm leaving tomorrow  I'll probably see you in St-Jean in a couple of week ! Congratulations


----------

